# My 2010 F350, New Back Rack and LED lightbar



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I've had the truck since August. Just got the truck lettered a couple weeks ago and just got the lights put on today! I'll have more light shots tomorrow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very sharp joe....looks great...get ready for fridaypayup


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks real good man. How do you like the western wings? (I see the brackets) have any problems with them?

Tim, how much snow are the calling for you by you for friday?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice truck. I see you have a different exhaust, did you put a programmer on it also?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice looking truck.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Bought the plow used and it came with the wings. I've used them a few times and they do pretty good, but I like the wings that the pro plus has a lot better! 

The exhaust that is on the truck is a Silverline 5" SS from the DPF back w/ a 6" tip. No tuner yet, but I'm considering a bans six gun!
Thanks for the compliments, like I said I'll have some more pics of the lights working and what not tomorrow!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

A few pics of the lights during the day. A short video as well. All were taken on my droid X so the quality aint the best.. I'll have some night shots later this evening!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Tried to upload a short video of my led lightbar during the day but plowsite won't accept it..


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

My first video! I hope it works!
http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/jandrlandscaping/


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Some night time shots!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

A couple more shots....................


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice truck man, everything looks good. Im thinking about putting a set of back up lights on my truck. How hard were they to install?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

exmark;1205233 said:


> Nice truck man, everything looks good. Im thinking about putting a set of back up lights on my truck. How hard were they to install?


I've done them on all my trucks. Two of the trucks have them hooked into the reverse lights, so they go on whenever they are in reverse. In the truck with the spreader, we hooked them to the spreader and ran some wires into the cab with a switch. That way we can turn them on and off as desired. And we can take the switch and wiring out of the truck in the spring and keep it with the spreader.

To the OP. That's a very sweet looking truck! I like your lettering as well. Nice, clean and professional.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I had the lights installed, I did not do the work myself.. Both the upper and lower work lights are on their own switch. (My truck has the factory up-fit switches.) The lightbar is run by a sho-me switch that turns it on and off and switches between patterns.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, what a piece of crap! I can't believe anyone would buy something like that!

Actually....totally jealous! I love the color, the configuration and all! Hopefully getting one this year after mowing starts!! Nice ride!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Pics and a video from 1-21-11..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116984


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

What kind of lightbar is that?!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drewster2012;1764808 said:


> What kind of lightbar is that?!


8 seconds of searching. Didn't even have to start digging back a few years.
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LP-Series-Responder-LED.html


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark13;1764812 said:


> 8 seconds of searching. Didn't even have to start digging back a few years.
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LP-Series-Responder-LED.html


This kids trolling around bringing a bad name to my name. haha

To the OP, I wouldnt get a banks six gun... there are many better tuners for the 6.4. SCT, Spartan, H&S...


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Please, please, say no to Banks Six Gun. Look at SCT or H&S for the truck. 

What did you pay for the light bar? I'm going to be outfitting mine soon with light bar and rear strobes.

EDIT: WHOOPS...3 year old thread!


----------

